# VAC2 Payment Query



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

Folks, query for those who made VAC2 payment.

A. Does CO ask you if you would like to go for VAC2 payment and then sends Invoice

*OR*

B. CO directly sends VAC2 payment Invoice to the applicant if functional proof is not submitted


Which one is correct ??


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

I think it's A. Do you have proof of functional English for your spouse?


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

Thanks for the blazing fast response.
Did you make VAC2 payment ??

Would appreciate response from someone who went through the situation.

No I don't have proof.



TheExpatriate said:


> I think it's A. Do you have proof of functional English for your spouse?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Expat2013 said:


> Thanks for the blazing fast response.
> Did you make VAC2 payment ??
> 
> Would appreciate response from someone who went through the situation.
> ...


No I did not. My wife took IELTS.

someone on the forum (I think maq_qatar) did. 

Can you tell me what are you trying to do and I might be able to help you better?


----------



## ahmednajam (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi 

in case, the CO ask if i want to pay for VAC2 payment. 
I said please send the invoice, he did not send the invoice yet. 

after that there is no update from CO for 3 weeks now. 
is it normal OR should i request for update. 

Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ahmednajam said:


> Hi in case, the CO ask if i want to pay for VAC2 payment. I said please send the invoice, he did not send the invoice yet. after that there is no update from CO for 3 weeks now. is it normal OR should i request for update. Thanks


Remind him with an email/call


----------



## bluesea09 (Jun 23, 2016)

ahmednajam said:


> Hi
> 
> in case, the CO ask if i want to pay for VAC2 payment.
> I said please send the invoice, he did not send the invoice yet.
> ...


Dear Ahmednajam,

Could you please share detail how you get the link from CO. 

In my case I had replied to CO on 23rd July'16 that i want to pay 2nd VAC but till now i didn't get the link. 

I don't know what to do..........

Waiting for your expert opinion.

Thanks


----------



## chois (Apr 21, 2016)

bluesea09 said:


> Dear Ahmednajam,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I received the VAC2 mail on July 28th, and replied on the same day. Just like you, there was no response for a month! I call the GSM center hotline last week, the gentleman answered the phone told me they didn't get my mail, and asked me to resend the mail immediately! I think their mail server was down during that time, because when I sent the mail last week, I got an auto reply mail telling me that DIBP has received my mail, but there was no this auto reply when I reply on July 28th. Maybe you have the same problem like me, you should all the DIBP GSM hotline, the number is +61731367000


----------



## bluesea09 (Jun 23, 2016)

chois said:


> I received the VAC2 mail on July 28th, and replied on the same day. Just like you, there was no response for a month! I call the GSM center hotline last week, the gentleman answered the phone told me they didn't get my mail, and asked me to resend the mail immediately! I think their mail server was down during that time, because when I sent the mail last week, I got an auto reply mail telling me that DIBP has received my mail, but there was no this auto reply when I reply on July 28th. Maybe you have the same problem like me, you should all the DIBP GSM hotline, the number is +61731367000


Dear Chois,

Thanks for your reply.

Actually i forget to mention on 2nd August I got a reply from another CO that they got my mail. And once other requirements of my application is fulfilled they will send me the link for 2nd VAC. .....Actually i don't understand what they mean by other requirements.......They called my current employer on 20th July'16.....

Should i call them now?? Is their any negative impact if i called them???

By the way did u get details for 2nd VAC payment and when & how u make the payment?

Thanks....


----------



## chois (Apr 21, 2016)

bluesea09 said:


> Dear Chois,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In your situation, I think you need to wait for a little longer. DIBP will send you the invoice of VAC2 after the job verification has done, it may take a few weeks. 
I haven't received any response from my CO yet.


----------



## bluesea09 (Jun 23, 2016)

chois said:


> In your situation, I think you need to wait for a little longer. DIBP will send you the invoice of VAC2 after the job verification has done, it may take a few weeks.
> I haven't received any response from my CO yet.


Dear Chois,

Do you have any update regarding your case?

I'm still waiting for payments details.

Thanks,


----------



## chois (Apr 21, 2016)

bluesea09 said:


> Dear Chois,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm still waiting too. I tried to call DIBP two weeks ago, the lady who answered my phone told me I had to waiting a few more weeks, no specific timeframe, I feel really frustrated. 
BTW, which team you are allocated to, Brisbane or Adelaide? Adelaide team maybe faster, however, I'm allocated to Brisbane team.


----------



## bluesea09 (Jun 23, 2016)

chois said:


> I'm still waiting too. I tried to call DIBP two weeks ago, the lady who answered my phone told me I had to waiting a few more weeks, no specific timeframe, I feel really frustrated.
> BTW, which team you are allocated to, Brisbane or Adelaide? Adelaide team maybe faster, however, I'm allocated to Brisbane team.




Brisbane.

May Almighty give us strength to have patience.

_______________________

Visa Lodge: 13th May 2016
CO Contact: 17th June 2016
Reply to CO for 2nd VAC: 23rd June 2016
Followup mail: 19th July 2016
CO reply followup mail: 2nd August 2016
2nd VAC payment:
Grant:


----------



## chois (Apr 21, 2016)

bluesea09 said:


> Brisbane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi I have got the VAC2 invoice the day before yesterday, and paid it immediately. what about you?


----------



## bluesea09 (Jun 23, 2016)

chois said:


> Hi I have got the VAC2 invoice the day before yesterday, and paid it immediately. what about you?


Hi, Congrats. Hope you will get the grant soon.

I didn't get it yet.

Could you please share your timeline.


----------



## chois (Apr 21, 2016)

bluesea09 said:


> Hi, Congrats. Hope you will get the grant soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi here is my timeline, I hope you will get granted soon

July 7: invited (2613 65 points)
July 8: lodged
July 28: CO contacted VAC2 request
Sep 22: get VAC2 invoice and paid 


从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## bluesea09 (Jun 23, 2016)

chois said:


> Hi here is my timeline, I hope you will get granted soon
> 
> July 7: invited (2613 65 points)
> July 8: lodged
> ...


Hi, How much you paid?


----------



## chois (Apr 21, 2016)

bluesea09 said:


> Hi, How much you paid?




4885 aus


----------



## bluesea09 (Jun 23, 2016)

chois said:


> Hi here is my timeline, I hope you will get granted soon
> 
> July 7: invited (2613 65 points)
> July 8: lodged
> ...


Hi Chois,

Did u get the visa?


----------



## Baskars1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi guys, 

I am new for this forum, I paid the vac2 for my wife on 28 Aug 2016. No response from the CO yet. It's almost two weeks. Any idea when will get the grant visa.


----------



## bluesea09 (Jun 23, 2016)

Baskars1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new for this forum, I paid the vac2 for my wife on 28 Aug 2016. No response from the CO yet. It's almost two weeks. Any idea when will get the grant visa.


Hello Baskars1:

Did you get the visa.

Since 23rd June'16 I am waiting for CO reply on 2nd VAC details. Send follow-up mail twice but till now no response. Requesting expert to advice me on this.

TIA


----------



## engineeroz (Mar 11, 2016)

bluesea09 said:


> Hello Baskars1:
> 
> Did you get the visa.
> 
> ...


Do you mean that CO has already sent the Invoice? Is the payment made already? If yes, then that is a long time for them to hold onto the grant...

I made VAC2 payment yesterday...let's see how long it takes...


----------



## bluesea09 (Jun 23, 2016)

engineeroz said:


> Do you mean that CO has already sent the Invoice? Is the payment made already? If yes, then that is a long time for them to hold onto the grant...
> 
> I made VAC2 payment yesterday...let's see how long it takes...




I am still waiting for the invoice since 23rd June'2016


----------

